# NAP Quick Spin Vanes???



## riverpilot69

I am getting ready to fletch up some new arrows, and was wondering if anyone has any pros, or cons, about the NAP QS vanes. I know that they reduce arrow speed some, but that doesn't concern me as much as shootability. I would like to get some feedback before I go to sticking these vanes on. These arrows will be used for hunting, and practice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## grover

*NAP QS vanes*

Hello I have used the NAP QS vanes and have found no, no disable deferens from them. Especially for the price. In my experience not worth it.


----------



## MNSparky

I use them and like them very much. Take a look at a review on them at www.technology-for-hunting.com

I found it very interesting.


----------



## dhayse32

I use them and I can tell they do group a little better than my old vanes but I have also heard good things on the Blazer vanes. People have also told me that they make a little more noise when I shoot because of the fast spinning of the arrow. As far as speed, I really didn't notice a HUGE difference in the speed but if you are shooting 280fps, going to 270 or 260 is not gonna hurt you a whole lot. I like mine but not so much to say that I will never try other vanes. If you just plan to hunt then I would try the smaller quick spins....just my opinion


----------



## pearsonpride_05

I wouldn't go near the quickspins, they are way too soft and tear up quickly. Plus they're overpriced.


----------



## riverpilot69

MNSparky said:


> I use them and like them very much. Take a look at a review on them at www.technology-for-hunting.com
> 
> I found it very interesting.


Thanks alot for posting this link. I really enjoyed the read. I will probably go ahead and fletch my arrows with the Q.S.'s, and conduct a little test of my own. There are alot of bells and whistles out there these days, so one might need to get some info before investing his hard earned cash. Once again thanks to all who posted a reply. Each and every one of them were read, and thought over. Tony


----------



## cletuskasady

*NAP Quick Spins*

Good Idea, try them and make up your own mind.
I like them alot.


----------



## bigpoppa

*Quick Spin & Whisker Biscuit*

Has anyone used the two together? Also on another note-would it be a bad idea to use a helical vane with a WB? Or should I stick with an offset? I made up one arrow with a QS on an Axis arrow and that sucker spun like a top! I don't know if I'm going to change the whole stable just yet. I have been using Duravanes for a while and have been pleased. I did try some of the Bohning vanes and they were some stiff dudes-maybe that is what I should try to better "steer" the arrow, huh? Am I alone in that I like the Duravanes?


----------



## J.trevor123

well with the quickspin you can only offset the vane to the right (1/16 inch) or you can fletch straight. That is what they have labeled on the box.


----------



## huntnhammer

I went from 2" blazers to 2.125" Quick Spins and my groups got much better. I did not notice a drop in speed.


----------



## shogun

*wood*

the 2+ inch qs vanes work good for fita


----------



## J.Shoot

I have been using quick spin vanes for 5 years now. I started out using them hunting and then started using them for 3-D. I have used easton vanes, duravanes, and blazers. I continue to go back to the QS's. For me they have been very durable and accurate.

J.Shoot


----------



## Hoythunter01

cletuskasady said:


> Good Idea, try them and make up your own mind.
> I like them alot.


Good advise !!! I have used them for years and don't plan on changing anytime soon. If people think they are too expensive, then they had them in their hands at one point or another. Then try and bash them because they couldn't afford them. I love it.


----------



## deadly

pearsonpride_05 said:


> I wouldn't go near the quickspins, they are way too soft and tear up quickly. Plus they're overpriced.


"Soft" ??? Have you tried the QS ST's?? They are NOT soft and hold up great. I use the 3 1/4" ST and love them. Lower profile and keep my FBH's flying true.


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*me to*

I shoot the 3in also and I love them. I just ordered a bunch of them to fletch all the extras I have laying aroun


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

I've been using QS's since they came out. They do disfigure easily with impact or shooting through a bale. Also if you loose a kicker you will have to refletch the arrow. With that being said, I still like the vanes for target shooting indoors. I am shooting on a 5 or 3 spot target so fletch damage is not a concern. I have used them for hunting and they have worked fine for that too. However with a Wisker Biskit you may get disfiguration. The short ST's are tougher but I don't care for the higher profile. It can cause some clearance issues if you aren't careful.

Personally I use the 2.25" for most of my shooting. Lately I have been playing with some of the 1.5" for 3-D, Field, and FITA. They have the same point of impact at 70 Meters as my arrows fletched with 1.87 Flexfletch.

Your best bet is to do some of your own testing. Fletch some arrows with the QS's and some with another type. Do some shooting with both and keep track of your groups. If they both shoot the same, go with the cheaper ones. If the QS's shoot better for you, go with them.


----------



## arrowman1

Started using them last year and am staying with them. 3.25 inch


----------



## Maine Woods

I shot them for 2 or 3 years. The 2 1/4" speed hunter ST and liked them. I just switched over to the Norway Industry Fusion vane :darkbeer: Still not a cheap vane but I REALLY like these fusions! I love the way they look and SOOOOO easy to fletch! I am fletchinh them right helical I have not had a chance to do longer BH testing ( 50 yards +) but they stabilze the 100 Gr. bulheads allmost as well as my 5" feathers:mg:


----------



## mcwhitefarms

I am using the QS attached to their quickfletch system. It didn't make much of a change to my FOC and all of my problems with broadhead flight is fixed. I recommend it.


----------



## nag

My experience is the QS are heavier than other vanes, but do group well.
Infact really well....but....
They needed more distance to stabilize the arrow....(proof for me was shooting them through paper, they took about 9 yards to shoot a good paper hole, but then it was a bullet hole).
And because they draw so much air, they don't fly as long either.
Again, my experiences.


----------

